# What are American Bullies?



## southern_pride (Aug 16, 2010)

Our version of American Bullies,

What do you think?



SPP's ABKC Ch Blade(Villain/Mask)
Maybe ABKC GRCH(waiting on word from ABKC).










SPP's Dew Drop(One Drop/Panthera)









NVK's Hova of SPP(Prezz/Trinity(Trinity is Ex's littermate)





SPP's Bow Wow(Ozone/Skye)





Edgewoods Doubloon of SPP(Wizard/Treasure) 2x Ex









Our young up and comers,

SPP's Grizz(Dew Drop/Madea)





Bowman's X-Rated of SPP(Dos X/Sassy)






You can check out the rest at
www.southernpridepitbulls.com


----------



## Fatz (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice bullies!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 16, 2010)

I think they are very nice. Do they look just as cute without the ears cropped?


----------



## southern_pride (Aug 16, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I think they are very nice. Do they look just as cute without the ears cropped?



Most of the time.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 16, 2010)

GORGEOUS pups!!!! Congrats on some fine dogs!!!


----------



## firemanseth3 (Aug 16, 2010)

The first brindle pictured looks pretty good, how are these am bullies with displasia? ( <--- is that spelled right?) do they have lots of shoulder problems when they get older i noticed the bowed out the front shoulders and chest can be , I'm seriously asking a question, not attacking you.


----------



## TheBadfish (Aug 16, 2010)

Those are some thick dogs! Personally, I like mine leggier, but all of those dogs are beautiful. Time to go looking for a wild piggy.


----------



## hbb_josh (Aug 16, 2010)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## southern_pride (Aug 16, 2010)

firemanseth3 said:


> The first brindle pictured looks pretty good, how are these am bullies with displasia? ( <--- is that spelled right?) do they have lots of shoulder problems when they get older i noticed the bowed out the front shoulders and chest can be , I'm seriously asking a question, not attacking you.



4 of our males have had their preliminary screening, 2 of the 4 were good, 2 were fair. We do have a male that is showing signs of being Dysplastic, so he's a pet, and is living out the good life.  So far, ours have seemed pretty healthy over all. We have an 11 year old and a 13 year old that are still kicking and are in good health considering their age. They're not kicking high, but still kicking, none the less. lol As a breed, I believe they rate somewhere between an APBT(about 23% Dysplastic) and an American Bulldog(about 33% Dysplastic). 

I can't honestly say about the shoulders. But with the ages of some of our older dogs, I believe if we were going to have problems, we would have started noticing it.





TheBadfish said:


> Those are some thick dogs! Personally, I like mine leggier, but all of those dogs are beautiful. Time to go looking for a wild piggy.



I def love the true to form APBT, and have rolled quite a few piggies in my day. But father time catches up with everyone. I'm too old, too fat and too lazy to go running around all hours of the night chasing hogs and dogs!! lol
Enjoy it while you can!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## southern_pride (Aug 16, 2010)

hbb_josh said:


> Great looking dogs!



Thanks Josh,
I'm really feeling that one in your avatar.
Mighty fine looking dog ya got there!!


----------



## game dog (Aug 16, 2010)

good looking dogs. i like the apbt but those are nice.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Aug 16, 2010)

Gorgeous Bullies you have there!  Been to a couple of shows and was very impressed with many of the dogs we saw.  Watched several well-trained Bullies in a Protection demo.  Also saw several participate in a weight-pulling demo that had never even had any training or pulled anything before.  They looked like naturals out there!

Again, I was very impressed because I had heard a lot of stigma and incorrect assumptions made, like people basically saying they were just lazy, good for nothing hippos.  Well, I know what I saw with my own eyes and that is certainly NOT the case!  I see them as being just like any other bully breed, in that they may not be for everybody, but these type dogs are capable of participating in all kinds of fun events and activities.  Awesome dogs IMO and yours are beautiful examples!


----------



## bawlingtall (Aug 17, 2010)

i like your dogs. they are bully but not to bully. all the lines are right. they don't look funny like some that i have seen.


----------



## southern_pride (Aug 17, 2010)

game dog said:


> good looking dogs. i like the apbt but those are nice.



Thanks Dog,
My heart will always be with a good ol' game bred pit. These are just waaaay easier to handle, and less likely to get themselves or me into trouble. We do still have an old red that I wouldn't take anything for. 





BulldogsNBama said:


> Gorgeous Bullies you have there!  Been to a couple of shows and was very impressed with many of the dogs we saw.  Watched several well-trained Bullies in a Protection demo.  Also saw several participate in a weight-pulling demo that had never even had any training or pulled anything before.  They looked like naturals out there!
> 
> Again, I was very impressed because I had heard a lot of stigma and incorrect assumptions made, like people basically saying they were just lazy, good for nothing hippos.  Well, I know what I saw with my own eyes and that is certainly NOT the case!  I see them as being just like any other bully breed, in that they may not be for everybody, but these type dogs are capable of participating in all kinds of fun events and activities.  Awesome dogs IMO and yours are beautiful examples!



Thanks Bama,
  We have weight pulled a couple of our dogs, and they do OK. Not as good as the more game bred dogs or Americans, but it's a fun way to spend time with your dogs. The Am Bullies are very adaptive dogs, and even though they may not do as well at certain tasks, they can and do excel at others. 



bawlingtall said:


> i like your dogs. they are bully but not to bully. all the lines are right. they don't look funny like some that i have seen.



Thanks Bawlingtall,
   We like them bully, yet correct. We show our dogs in confirmation shows. Alot of people think bully equals fat. It doesn't. Most of ours are thick, yet still athletic and functional.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 21, 2010)

they look grate cant waite to see yall at the next show


----------

